# Simple BMW e30 install with attention to detail



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

On a referral from WTF Motorsports (Home Page) Marc brought in his e30 for a small install. As it's the Octave way all jobs get the same level of attention to detail.










First thing was wiring up the radio. The previous owner cut the OEM plug so the connections were hardwired with some solder and heat shrink.










Marc also asked if I could clean the wiring up behind the radio so I did with a little fabric electrical tape to give an OEM appearance.


























Next I moved onto the speakers. There was a bit of a gap when the speakers was mounted in the OEM location so I used some foam tape to seal up the speaker.


























The same process was done to the passenger side.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Next I moved on to the A-pillars. Since I was going to have to make custom pods for the tweeters anyways I decided to mount the tweeters in the A-pillars. OEM style vinyl was used to cover the pillars to give an OEM appearance.


















Then the crossovers were wired up.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

With the front done I turned my attention to the back of the car. I started with using some Hush Mat sound deadening the rear deck.










With that finished I was able to install the rear speakers. Before installing them a covered the rear deck in black carpet to clean up the interior some. Once the speakers were installed I covered the grilles with dark charcoal grille cloth to help integrate them into the interior more.


























Last but not least the trunk was next. More Hush Mat was in order.


























After the sound deadening was done I could do the amp rack. The amp rack is a piece of MDF covered with black carpet.










Finishing things up is the subwoofer enclosure. Black carpet and OEM style vinyl was used.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

For more pics please visit Octave : Orlando and Central Florida source for high end car audio


----------

